# Canadian resident (non-citizen) applying for Schengen - any benefit?



## eternalquestion (Jun 15, 2012)

My wife's a Turkish national with Canadian residency. I'm a Canadian citizen. We live in Canada. We want to visit Germany together for just a week. 

Does she still require a full Schengen procedure?

Thanks for all time and wisdom.


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

I think she may has to. a friend of mine has permanent residency for the us but citizenship from a country with vis
a requirements for schengen and she had to get a schengen visa. but that was 2 years ago, so maybe the rules changed.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If Germany requires a visa for Turkish citizens, then your wife will have to get a Schengen visa to visit Germany. The only residence that changes this is a residence permit in another member state of the EU. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## eternalquestion (Jun 15, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> If Germany requires a visa for Turkish citizens, then your wife will have to get a Schengen visa to visit Germany. The only residence that changes this is a residence permit in another member state of the EU.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks, Bev! On we go then.


----------

